# When to change from puppy food to adult food?



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

I know on regular bags of puppy food it says to wait until a year.. but I'm wondering if that is what I should go by.. I feed her half actrium puppy food and homemade dog food (chicken or turkey or deer, rice and some fruit and veggies).. she is 4 months old now. When is a good time to change over?


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

i was also under the impression that a puppy should be on puppy specific food until after 1yrs of age
but i've read from some members here that once a dog is 5m or older, he/she can be on "all life stages" food

so that's what im doing. my 5 1/2m old dog is now off puppy food


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

How big is your puppy though?? My girl at 4 months is 30 lbs.. I don't know if the size makes a difference.. she seems awfullyrics small to switch over already!


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

lytrefry said:


> How big is your puppy though?? My girl at 4 months is 30 lbs.. I don't know if the size makes a difference.. she seems awfullyrics small to switch over already!


i have a 5 1/2 m old male at 55lbs

i give him ACANA brand kibble and in the bag it suggests 1 1/2 times greater amount than what's suggested

so i give him just that.


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

Okay. How much do you actually feed him?? In cups. Just trying to figure out if I am feeding this girl enough. I think she just may be smaller then most german shepherds. When I got her at 8 weeks she was only 4.6 lbs.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

im not really an expert but i just follow the GSD growth chart, the kibble bag's feeding guide, and visual look of my dog to gauge whether he's overeating/undereating

1 cup, on the back of my kibble, says 8oz. 

so right now my dog eats 1 cup per meal, for a total of 3 cups, or 24oz

and he also gets probiotic supplement, coconut oil, whole boiled eggs here and there, baby carrots and celery here and there


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

Okay! Thank you! That is very helpful!!


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

your welcome

hopefully other real experts can chime and give you some pointers

this is my first dog so im learning as i go


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

Yeah! I have three german shepherds right now. I just was reading people changing their diet so early I was confused and thought maybe there was a better way! Your input still matters!


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

WOW that's a handful


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

Lol honestly not at all! I love it! I want more!! My next will be an Australian shepherd though!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

lytrefry said:


> I know on regular bags of puppy food it says to wait until a year.. but I'm wondering if that is what I should go by.. I feed her half actrium puppy food and homemade dog food (chicken or turkey or deer, rice and some fruit and veggies).. she is 4 months old now. When is a good time to change over?


2 vets I trust said at 6 months old.
Are you adding nutritional supplements to your homemade? If not, I'd feed more prepared and less homemade.


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes I also feed them multivitamins daily!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I took Valor off Orijen Large Puppy when he was about 6 months old. He's now on Orijen Tundra or sometimes Orijen Six Fish. He's doing great on it. He gets a cup and a half of Tundra with some broccoli and ground lean turkey twice a day. He's thriving! I could not be happier and his energy is through the roof.


It's all about their growing too fast on the puppy food which can lead to other issues.


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

Okay! Thank you. I'll be taking her off puppy food in the next month then!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Ease her off the puppy food by mixing it with what you're going to feed her. Start with 2/3 puppy food 1/3 adult food and then after a few days you can do like half. Watch her stools in case they get loose on the new stuff...


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

Okay! I knew that. Thank you!


----------

